#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  What are the B2B sales process steps?

## Bhavya

Business-To-Business (B2B) sales include one business trading their products or services to another business.
Can you guys tell me the steps in the B2B sales process?

----------

